# Review: YES Optimistic and Now Pilot Bindings



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

2016 Yes Optimistic 161w
2016 Burton Ions size 11
2016 Now Pilot's Large 23" width, +15/-15
Rider: 210lbs 
Conditions: Early season, sunny and mid 30's, soft snow with ice in the shade at Keystone. 



*Some background on the board*- After contacting Yes I was told there were only 2 shops in the US west that would be carrying the Optimistic, one in Gunnison and another in Utah. The shop in Gunnison only had a 159 and I decided I wanted to go a little longer. To make a long story short Officer Shred (boardworld.com.au) rocks and sent me this board all the way from Australia. Read about it here

On to the good stuff-

I'm coming from a 2012/13 NS Heritage 159 Wide as an all mountain board and a 2014/15 Burton Barracuda 165 for powder. 

I've had the Yes ordered for awhile as I stated in the link above, but I also happened across a great deal on a Never Summer Proto 160 a few days ago, so I rode both boards back to back. The Proto was setup with an older set of Burton Customs. Both boards were brand new. I rode the Proto first. The first thing I noticed was the edge to edge was much faster than what I was used to being a regular width board. This made the board fun and playful for me. I was also surprised at how soft the Proto was compared to what I was expecting. I'm very used to NS' CRC profile so I felt at home on the board. Carving hard the board did slip a bit on ice but it's not really designed to be a hard charger.

Next run I switched and the first thing I noticed was how plush the Pilots are. The ankle/toe straps fit my Ions perfectly as well. It's been awhile since I've ridden a board with camber on groomers. (discounting the S rocker on the barracuda as it really only gets ridden in powder). I think my last camber board was a 2005 Burton Baron. The Optimistic was a little more stiff, definitely mid flex and kind of where I expected the Proto to be. Yes rates it a 4/5 on their flex scale but it really wasn't super stiff. It wasn't hard to adjust to the camber profile and my first run I actually hit 50 mph. Edge hold was amazing. It wants to go fast. The Optimistic is a true twin shape with a 10mm set back. It is labeled a wide and has a 260mm waist but the edge to edge didn't feel slow. Definitely not as snappy as the Proto but the board felt extremely stable compared to the CRC profile. The edges didn't feel catchy at all, and riding switch was no problem. I haven't gotten a chance to ride it in powder but the larger volume in the nose leads me to believe it'll do great. I might get the opportunity on Tuesday. I loved my old Heritage, my gripes with it was it felt a little too stiff for what I wanted, it was a little unstable at speed, and it was too directional. The Optimistic is a great improvement on these three issues. My only gripe would be I think it would be even better in a regular width. I think the Optimistic will really make an awesome one board quiver. Not sure what to do with the Proto now. My Heritage is pretty beat but I hate to turn a brand new board into an early season board. I got out again today and didn't even touch the Proto. I need to leave the Optimistic at home until we get some more snow but it's going to be difficult! :hairy:

YesOptimistic https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey

Thanks for this great post. It was very insightful as I've been looking for a test review of this nature, done by another fellow rider on this specific board. I've read all the reviews I could find on it such as the ones done by The Good Ride, The Snowboard Asylum and Angry Snowboarder, but couldn't find much else online esp reviews on YES' higher end boards. I even spoke to DCP about it when I got to meet him and chat with him when he was promoting his new Balance movie here in Ontario (super chill dude btw esp someone of his stature in the boarding world). 

All these reviews seemed to really love this board across the board, except for the exception of Angry Snowboarder. But I still wanted more insight, especially from the pov of a regular/everyday rider so that I could get a more practical explanation of this board's performance. 

Got this baby for the new season and so amped to ride it ... that is when it actually starts to snow here where I'm at (it's still double digits during the day here -_-). Just wanted to be sure it would live up to my expectations. My main concerns were that at high speeds and hard carving, that it would be able to handle it no problem with minimal/no chatter or washing out? As that's where my riding has progressed to and just want to make sure that the board will be stable regardless of how hard or aggressive I push it.

Thanks again for this and feel free to reply when you can.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Hopefully you can share some insight from my previous post. Thanks again and hope to get your thoughts on it soon.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Glad you like the deck! I'm hoping that next month when I have some cash I can find one for myself!!


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry missed the replies. I've only gotten two days in on it. The board definitely charges for it's intended purpose. It isn't a free ride board but for an all mountain freestyle- ride everything board it's awesome and you'll love it!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey man. Thanks for the response. I see, mainly just curious if you encountered any chatter or washing out at all in those 2 times you rode it? Appreciate it again. Reply when you can.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Hey man. Thanks for the response. I see, mainly just curious if you encountered any chatter or washing out at all in those 2 times you rode it? Appreciate it again. Reply when you can.


Nope, none at all. Remember I'm coming from NS' CRC profile though which I think is notoriously more loose than a camber board.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome to hear. I have the 154 and weigh around 180 lbs. Will it still be as stable for me as it was for you, given your weight compared to size of board, in relation to my weight & chosen board size ? You feel is a little more stable in the wide? Thanks again for your input


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

The Angry Snowboarder review of the Optimistic turned me off it too. In his view it was too torsionally soft and chattered a lot at high speed. Interesting to see a different perspective, I have to consider it again.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Tycho said:


> The Angry Snowboarder review of the Optimistic turned me off it too. In his view it was too torsionally soft and chattered a lot at high speed. Interesting to see a different perspective, I have to consider it again.


Ya seriously made me reconsider my purchase. But thing is, everyone else who did ride it and reviewed it, including this one loved it a lot. Ill def follow-up here after riding my own, after multiple sessions on it to get as thorough as I can.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

GDimac said:


> Ya seriously made me reconsider my purchase. But thing is, everyone else who did ride it and reviewed it, including this one loved it a lot. Ill def follow-up here after riding my own, after multiple sessions on it to get as thorough as I can.



Please do, I'm anxious to know how this thing handles high speed turns, large jumps, and pow. So hard to get pow reviews of boards I know...

Thanks!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Will do. Just waiting on mother nature to show up here in Ontario with the snow .... And stay  lolll. I'll post it as soon as I get enough sessions on it.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey.

So got to ride the Optimistic this past weekend in Quebec. Just wanted to give initial thoughts.

Snow: man-made

The conditions weren't very good as its still ridiculously warm here in the east coast. So had to be content with the man made. First off, it was stable in these particular conditions and felt comfortable with speed but only downside was that in bigger piles of chunder/choppy snow, it did wash out on a couple of occasions when really driving a deep carve, mainly on my heel. Never happened on my toe edge tho. So that was the only main downside. For the most part, it was stable in the less messy areas, whether going fast or just mellow. 

It really excelled with quick turns, esp when operating in mogul territory, so i imagine this would be great for those glades enthusiasts. And it had decent pop (mainly hit natural features), and was pretty playful for an All Mtn board, as Angry mentioned. Wasn't overly difficult to press, do manuals etc even with my novice buttering ability.

All in all, was better than I was expecting and enjoyed myself on it overall, esp on relatively steep mogul runs as it is quick edge to edge. But only disappointing thing was the 1-2 times it washed out under me after really laying a deep heel side carve thru heavy chop. 

So from that session, think this is for those that want a stable all-mtn ride that will mainly ride groomed runs or in softer snow. And for the all mtn rider who is looking for a more playful ride. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Much appreciated, thanks for that.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

No worries, hope that helped in some way. Personally, I enjoyed it but would've preferred it to be a bit stiffer hence me passing it off to my bro as he enjoyed riding it and is more of the playful, buttering style of rider than I am.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

I've gone waaay more aggressive and ordered an Arbor Iguchi actually heh.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh nice, ya read Niveks review. Sounds like a beast of a ride, and got to check it out at my local shop. Looks and feels beastly. Enjoy dude, hope it's everything you were looking for. Getting the Burton FA to replace the Optimistic, can't wait as well


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, read Nivek's review of the Iguchi, helped make my decision. The FA was a big consideration for me too. I've only heard good things.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a chance to ride this thing in 8" of fresh on top of ice. It flat out rips. Hit 60mph (I really enjoy riding FAST in powder. It's honestly the most stable board I've ever been on. What stood out the most is how it was charging through noon crud without a hiccup. My heritage would have been throwing me all over the place.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho said:


> I've gone waaay more aggressive and ordered an Arbor Iguchi actually heh.


Oh I rode next to one today. The thing ripped. Floated really well and was neat in groomers. I was on a Fish and the Arbor never got stuck in the deep stuff we were riding. Im sure the owner was preee stoked (it was an awesome day too hehehe). Really interested to try it.

Endeavor has been doing that camber to raised contacts for a couple of yrs already, so it must work.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I had my 2016 154 greats and my 2016 156 PYL out this weekend in come really good whistler conditions.

The PYL kicked my ass. That board was stiff and hard to maneuver. Switched back to my 154 greats and it seemed to handle the deep stuff next to a fish and the iguchi.

I was thinking about getting a 156 optimistic for amore pow oriented ride..... But think it might be too close to me 154 greats and not worth it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I had my 2016 154 greats and my 2016 156 PYL out this weekend in come really good whistler conditions.
> 
> The PYL kicked my ass. That board was stiff and hard to maneuver. Switched back to my 154 greats and it seemed to handle the deep stuff next to a fish and the iguchi.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 156 optimistic for amore pow oriented ride..... But think it might be too close to me 154 greats and not worth it.


Yeah I had told you to bring the Greats cause I know it floats well and would have handled the riding we would do that day (pow, with no alpine). But was totally surprised to see that was only a 154. Yup, that board totally kills it.

You would have gotten stuck on Sunday though


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

ek9max said:


> I had my 2016 154 greats and my 2016 156 PYL out this weekend in come really good whistler conditions.
> 
> The PYL kicked my ass. That board was stiff and hard to maneuver. Switched back to my 154 greats and it seemed to handle the deep stuff next to a fish and the iguchi.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 156 optimistic for amore pow oriented ride..... But think it might be too close to me 154 greats and not worth it.


Hey man. Ya, I actually got to ride this yrs Greats and had the Optimistic initially at the start of the season. Tho the Optimistic was fun, I have to say that the Greats was a lot more enjoyable for me, and I like to charge hard. 

It was such a joy to carve, quick edge to edge. Man, it was so awesome. Made me seriously contemplate adding to my quiver down the road. Will be posting a little review on it sometime today. But ya, I'd say you got a solid one in the Greats already.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I had told you to bring the Greats cause I know it floats well and would have handled the riding we would do that day (pow, with no alpine). But was totally surprised to see that was only a 154. Yup, that board totally kills it.
> 
> You would have gotten stuck on Sunday though


Lol. Maybe.....


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Hey man. Ya, I actually got to ride this yrs Greats and had the Optimistic initially at the start of the season. Tho the Optimistic was fun, I have to say that the Greats was a lot more enjoyable for me, and I like to charge hard.
> 
> It was such a joy to carve, quick edge to edge. Man, it was so awesome. Made me seriously contemplate adding to my quiver down the road. Will be posting a little review on it sometime today. But ya, I'd say you got a solid one in the Greats already.


Good to know!

I've taken it in deep snow, been faster on it than any other board i've ridden, and I find it very playful too!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

ek9max said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man. Ya, I actually got to ride this yrs Greats and had the Optimistic initially at the start of the season. Tho the Optimistic was fun, I have to say that the Greats was a lot more enjoyable for me, and I like to charge hard.
> ...


Ya, both Optimistic & Greats are aggressive rides but the Greats edges out in terms of overall. Quicker edge to edge, loads of pop and fast af loll. Incredible stick


----------

